# Bar Mills Build Your Own Billboard kit



## Ben (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello, I am in desperate need of some tiny block type letters approx 3mm to 4mm tall and I have been reading that the Bar Mills Build Your Own Billboard kit has a bunch of small brass letters but I can't find any pictures of the kit itself,anywhere????? Does anyone here have this kit and if so, can you tell me the dimensions of the letters that are included?
Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ben,

You say "brass letters" ... do you mean actual 3D letters (with thickness), or do you simply mean decal type letters in a brass or gold color? Hopefully, the latter ... if so ...

These dry-transfer rub-on decals from Woodland Scenics are quite good. I used a set recently to re-number an old Lionel loco. Easy to use, very crisp edges, and no clear-film margin like you would see with conventional water-based decals.

Check out these sheets (links) below ... different font styles, each sheet with various size letters ...

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/MG703/page/9

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/MG717/page/11

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/MG722/page/12

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/MG736/page/14

You can buy from WS direct, or via other sources (Walthers, ebay, etc.)

Hope this helps,

TJ


----------



## Ben (Apr 25, 2010)

HelloTj, i'm actually needing the brass letters as they have thickness to them. I need the letters to use on a master I am making and it will be cast into resin. The letters need to be raised from the surface a tiny bit so they will appear to one with the pieces they are on, once cast.
Thank you for you help though!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahh ... tough hunt on your end. Doll house shops? Jewelry shops (charms, etc.)? They wouldn't have to be brass, right?


----------



## Ben (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey TJ, they're out there. I've found them in plastic, metal transfers and etch but so far they don't have the correct "look" that i'm going for. They can be made out of anything as long as they have a little thckness to them.


----------



## alcoman (Nov 4, 2009)

Have you thought about using a metal stamp set? It should be fairly easy to make a mold around them.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

alcoman said:


> Have you thought about using a metal stamp set? It should be fairly easy to make a mold around them.


But they he'd get a reverse image. A stamp set is always reverse letters when you look at it. Right ???

TJ


----------

